# Condensadores Variables Caseros



## lsedr (May 9, 2011)

Saludos
en esta oportunidad posteo informacion acerca de los condensadores variables caseros...

pues si no encuentro los de tv viejas, tendre que hacer dos de estos para un Transmatch.






*Con aluminio:
*
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/condvar/condvar.htm
*
Con hojas de afeitar:*
http://www.ikkaro.com/condensador-variable-hojas-afeitar

*alguien que aportes sus ideas seran bienvenidas. quiero hacer un transmatch casero para transmitir con mi RCI 2950* y asi poder compensar la diferencia de la antena.....


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2011)

Que lástima que nadie haya comentado nada, yq que por ejemplo, para realizar expereincia con receptores, tnato del tipo de galena y sus derivados o con un solo tubo, hacen falta condensadores variables de hasta 410pf y no se consiguen en el mercado, por lo que hay que encarar la construcción de los mismos y esta es una buena idea


----------



## lsedr (May 15, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Que lástima que nadie haya comentado nada, yq que por ejemplo, para realizar expereincia con receptores, tnato del tipo de galena y sus derivados o con un solo tubo, hacen falta condensadores variables de hasta 410pf y no se consiguen en el mercado, por lo que hay que encarar la construcción de los mismos y esta es una buena idea



Pues si panda, yo quiero hacer un Transmatch como este


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

*Hola Isedr ...!!*
Es motivo de alegría que hayas publicado el enlace respecto a la Construcción de un Condensador Variable... he construido otros de un tamaño mucho menor y por supuesto mejorando la Técnica, con resultados bastante buenos. Si necesitas más información y fotos al respecto, las descargaré pronto en YouTube y por medio de este foro.
NGTRONIK que editó la construcción de ese condensador es de mi autoría... 
Saludos y Muchas Gracias !!


----------



## lsedr (May 16, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> *Hola Isedr ...!!*
> Es motivo de alegría que hayas publicado el enlace respecto a la Construcción de un Condensador Variable... he construido otros de un tamaño mucho menor y por supuesto mejorando la Técnica, con resultados bastante buenos. Si necesitas más información y fotos al respecto, las descargaré pronto en YouTube y por medio de este foro.
> NGTRONIK que editó la construcción de ese condensador es de mi autoría...
> Saludos y Muchas Gracias !!


*
Ok. o sea que eres tú el del video ???

Necesito toda la info. sobre estos condensadores pues quiero hacer dos para un Transmatch...*


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

Aquí algunas fotos de ese primer condensador editado en YouTube:

y si... yo soy el del video...el creador del video y del condensador... con la ayuda de mi mujer... que son las manos que salen puliendo las placas....  
Reuno las fotos  y te las envío...
Saludos !


----------



## lsedr (May 16, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Aquí algunas fotos de ese primer condensador editado en YouTube:
> 
> y si... yo soy el del video...el creador del video y del condensador... con la ayuda de mi mujer... que son las manos que salen puliendo las placas....
> Reuno las fotos  y te las envío...
> Saludos !



Me gustaría que subas las imagenes del diseño con todas las medidas para saber como cortar las placas..

es mejor imprimirlas para verlas en papel que tenerla en un video...y así poder iniciar a realizar dos condensadores para mi transmatch..

gracias


----------



## Electronec (May 16, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> Saludos
> en esta oportunidad posteo informacion acerca de los condensadores variables caseros...



Muy buén aporte 



pandacba dijo:


> Que lástima que nadie haya comentado nada, yq que por ejemplo, para realizar expereincia con receptores, .......



No habia visto antes este post, y aprovecho para comentar que llevo tiempo pensando en realizar una radio a galena, con galena. Una de mis aficiones es coleccinar minerales, y entre ellos, poseo una roca con cristales de galena. 
Voy ha intentar realizar un bigote de gato. He leido que es vastante impreciso y dificil de calibrar para obtener el diodo, pero quiero hacer esto como material didáctico para mis hijos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Muy buén aporte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hola Electronec...!!*
La galena es quimicamente Sulfuro de plomo... puedes fundir un poco de plomo, y luego dejarlo caer abruptamente sobre una cajita metalica en que hayas espolvoreado antes un poco de Azufre... y lista la Galena "made in home". Si vives cerca de alguna planta transmisora no tendrás muchos problemas para ubicar de manera correcta el "bigote de gato"... la otra técnica es que cuando está bien ubicado el bigote, al tocar la piedra de galena en algún punto oiras un "CLICK" en  el auricular, sin importar si recibes una radioemisora o no (con la antena y tierra conectados)... Saludos
Puedes ver: http://galenaxq2dwo.blogspot.com
o ver este video:    http://www.youtube.com/user/eraquesi#p/u/7/N7g-_GcuAWY

*Isedr*... si quieres déjame los valores de capacidad de los condensadores, la potencia que manejará el acoplador, y el rango de frecuencias (aunque este dato no es relevante para el calculo) y te envío las fotos, los resultados del calculo para que cortes las placas y la separación entre éstas. También si ustedes usan medidas en pulgadas o milimétricas.
Saludos.


----------



## fredd2 (May 16, 2011)

Excelente laburo, para bajas potencias se pueden usar los que venian en las radios valvulares viejas o las primeras a transistores, todavia se consiguen en algunos lados, otra opcion para los que tienen poca paciencia para todo es ir sacando algunas chapas para que no produscan arcos entre si.
Saludos 
http://www.qsl.net/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Capacitores_Mods/Mod_capacitores.htm


----------



## lsedr (May 16, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> *Isedr*... si quieres déjame los valores de capacidad de los condensadores, la potencia que manejará el acoplador, y el rango de frecuencias (aunque este dato no es relevante para el calculo) y te envío las fotos, los resultados del calculo para que cortes las placas y la separación entre éstas. También si ustedes usan medidas en pulgadas o milimétricas.
> Saludos.




*Pues es para usarlo en el RCI 2950 que anda entre 26.000 y 32.000

Por qué nadie transmite en 31.000 y 32.000 Mhz ????
*


----------



## Electronec (May 16, 2011)

@ ELEKTROLOKO:

Muchas gracias por la info .

Saludos.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 17, 2011)

Hola Isedr...!!
Existe una organización mundial que en conjunto con todos los paises, legislan sobre el uso y operacion del espectro radioeléctrico *(ITU). *Esto se hace así de manera de crear un *ORDEN* y establecer una correcta convivencia en el ambito de las Telecomunicaciones, ya sea con propósitos experimentales, de investigación, comercial, militar, seguridad, civil, profesional o ameteur.
Para nosotros, simples mortales aficionados experimentadores, tenemos algunas alternativas para hacer uso del espectro radioelectrico y son :

1- Obtener una Licencia de Radio Aficionado, la cual autoriza a operar y transmitir equipos en bandas asignadas para tal efecto y en ningun caso fuera de ellas, so pena de las sanciones que aplique cada país en particular.

Las bandas  asignadas en Onda Corta para tal efecto son:

80 Metros (3.5 a 3.75MHz)
40 Metros (7.0 a 7.3MHz)
20 Metros (14 a 14.3 MHz)
15 Metros (21 a 21.5 MHz)
10 Metros (28 a 30MHz )

Hay abiertas otras bandas en onda corta para uso de Radio Aficionados, pero no recuerdo las frecuencias.

2- Existen las denominadas Bandas Civiles o Bandas Ciudadanas. En ella puede operar cualquier persona natural, en la mayoria de las legislaciones sin un permiso especial, y como unico requísito CONOCER la reglamentacion asignada para tal efecto. Una de las bandas de uso público es la de 11 Metros, que es la que puede operar con su equipo RCI 2950 (un mágnifico equipo). Pero es conveniente hacer algunos alcanses:

A- El uso correcto de la banda de 11 metros comprende la transmisión de información entre las siguientes frecuencias: 29960 a 27410KHz y esa zona está dividida en 40 canales asignados como sigue:

 Canal 01 _______ 26.965 MHz
 Canal 02 _______ 26.975 MHz
 Canal 03 _______ 26.985 MHz
 Canal 04 _______ 27.005 MHz
 Canal 05 _______ 27.015 MHz
 Canal 06 _______ 27.025 MHz
 Canal 07 _______ 27.035 MHz
 Canal 08 _______ 27.055 MHz
 Canal 09 _______ 27.065 MHz
 Canal 10 _______ 27.075 MHz
 Canal 11 _______ 27.085 MHz
 Canal 12 _______ 27.105 MHz
 Canal 13 _______ 27.115 MHz
 Canal 14 _______ 27.125 MHz
 Canal 15 _______ 27.135 MHz
 Canal 16 _______ 27.155 MHz
 Canal 17 _______ 27.165 MHz
 Canal 18 _______ 27.175 MHz
 Canal 19 _______ 27.185 MHz
 Canal 20 _______ 27.205 MHz
 Canal 21 _______ 27.215 MHz
 Canal 22 _______ 27.225 MHz
 Canal 23 _______ 27.255 MHz
 Canal 24 _______ 27.235 MHz
 Canal 25 _______ 27.245 MHz
 Canal 26 _______ 27.265 MHz
 Canal 27 _______ 27.275 MHz
 Canal 28 _______ 27.285 MHz
 Canal 29 _______ 27.295 MHz
 Canal 30 _______ 27.305 MHz
 Canal 31 _______ 27.315 MHz
 Canal 32 _______ 27.325 MHz
 Canal 33 _______ 27.335 MHz
 Canal 34 _______ 27.345 MHz
 Canal 35 _______ 27.355 MHz
 Canal 36 _______ 27.365 MHz
 Canal 37 _______ 27.375 MHz
 Canal 38 _______ 27.385 MHz
 Canal 39 _______ 27.395 MHz
 Canal 40 _______ 27.405 MHz

De acuerdo a la Ley, cualquier otra emisión realizada fuera de estas frecuencias es *ILEGAL*.

B- ¿Porqué, entonces,  existen equipos que traen un rango de frecuencias tan amplio como el RCI 2950 y otros? Por la misma razón que el limite de velocidad en la mayoría de los paises es de 120 kilometros por hora y los automoviles pueden alcanzar velocidades muy superiores.

El uso de una velocidad superior al asignado por la Ley o el uso de frecuencias fuera de las asignadas por la Ley es un asunto de *CONCIENCIA* y quien sobrepasa los límites debe asumir su reponsabilidad personal en tal efecto.

Sobre los 30 MHz hasta los 49.95MHz corresponden a frecuencias de uso PRIVADO. Los canales de Televisión del 2 al 4 emiten alrrededor de esas frecuencias.

*Pero nada prohibe ESCUCHAR... *(una de las más interezantes actividades que realizan los que gustan de la radio)... en 26500, con paciencia y una buena antena, usted puede escuchar los sonidos de JUPITER... incluso en frecuencias superiores. 

Si me preguntase si todo tipo de emisión realizada fuera de las frecuencias asignadas mundialmente en 11 metros son ilegales o "piratas"... usted de antemano ya conoce mi respuesta.

SALUDOS

ELECTRONEC ...éxito en la Radio a Galena...!!


----------



## lsedr (May 17, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Hola Isedr...!!
> Existe una organización mundial que en conjunto con todos los paises, legislan sobre el uso y operacion del espectro radioeléctrico *(ITU). *Esto se hace así de manera de crear un *ORDEN* y establecer una correcta convivencia en el ambito de las Telecomunicaciones, ya sea con propósitos experimentales, de investigación, comercial, militar, seguridad, civil, profesional o ameteur.
> Para nosotros, simples mortales aficionados experimentadores, tenemos algunas alternativas para hacer uso del espectro radioelectrico y son :
> 
> ...


 
iok entiendo, te envie un msj privado, leelo y estamos en contacto..


----------

